

Why You Don’t Have to Quit Your Job to Get Started (But Not Having a Life Helps) - fredrivett
http://wearecontrast.com/2015/04/why-you-dont-have-to-quit-your-job-to-get-started-but-not-having-a-life-helps/

======
TheAppGuy
Sensible advice which I should've taken before quitting my six figure city
salary :(

------
fredrivett
If anyone has any thoughts on the post I'd love to hear them.

